# 522/625 - L2.55 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp

Software Version L2.55 for DVR 522/625: 

A fix for 129-degree satellite detection


----------



## jessshaun

Anyone know when they are going to fix the dropout problems? It's starting to drive me nuts.


----------



## adv_dp_fan

The heck with the dropouts, fix the damn timer conflict bug, it's really driving us nuts. If you can't depend on a DVR to record your shows it's less than worthless.


----------



## mrschwarz

adv_dp_fan said:


> The heck with the dropouts, fix the damn timer conflict bug, it's really driving us nuts. If you can't depend on a DVR to record your shows it's less than worthless.


I second this!


----------



## Kevin Brown

The timer bug only affects people who use it in dual mode. Dropouts affect everyone.


----------



## mrschwarz

The timer bug eliminates an entire program. The dropout bug affects less than a second of the program.

Since the fixes are probably not mutually exclusive, perhaps they could fix them both?


----------



## jessshaun

The timer bug you are refering to may only affect people who use the reciever in dual mode, but I suffer from timer bugs as well, and I use my reciever in single mode. These bugs include, events being skipped that noone has skipped, and without any conflicts. Events that were previously skippped, being recorded anyway.

I can't depend on the reciever to record what I want it to, without making a manual timer.


----------



## llunken777

I still the have L254 and almost missed the season premier of one my shows this past week because the dish pass timer didn't fire as a New episode. It also records reruns of shows that I have set to record as NEW only episodes. Audio dropouts and pix problems abound. The caller ID only functions part of the time. I called Dish and they are no longer willing to give me a credit off my account as they have done in the past.


----------



## adv_dp_fan

I get a few A/V drop outs and really want Dish to fix them but they're few enough I can live with it at the moment. The dual timer conflict bug AND the other just flat non-recording bug are two things that affect me a lot and make the device almost worthless for me. I want BOTH issues fixed but right now want the recording issue more than the drop out issue. Of course that's just me and I know others may have a different prioity.


----------



## llunken777

Why doesn't somebody contact an attorney and begin a class action lawsuit. Others and myself have had nothing but problems (audio dropouts, pixelation, caller ID issues, and now timers not firing) with their defected 522s from the beginning. That might get Dish’s attention.


----------



## LtMunst

llunken777 said:


> Why doesn't somebody contact an attorney and begin a class action lawsuit. Others and myself have had nothing but problems (audio dropouts, pixelation, caller ID issues, and now timers not firing) with their defected 522s from the beginning. That might get Dish's attention.


Lawsuit??? Get a life. If you don't like the service then leave.


----------



## Racerx

I'd LOVe to leave, but I am locked in for another couple of months. Trust me, when the time is up, I'm gone! This thing SUCKS, and it just gets worse!


----------



## jessshaun

llunken777 said:


> Why doesn't somebody contact an attorney and begin a class action lawsuit. Others and myself have had nothing but problems (audio dropouts, pixelation, caller ID issues, and now timers not firing) with their defected 522s from the beginning. That might get Dish's attention.


Lawsuit?! Talk about a frivolous lawsuit. You have other options. Bugs are just bugs. If you aren't happy with Dish Network, leave them. Don't raise the prices of the programming for others by making (and possibly winning) a lawsuit. It's just not worth it at all.


----------



## llunken777

LtMunst said:


> Lawsuit??? Get a life. If you don't like the service then leave.


I'm not an advocate of lawsuits but when a company continues making poor equipment and taking advantage of its customers someone needs to take a firm stand. We should not just stand by and let them. This is reminiscent of the old dishplayer days. The 522 shouldn't have been released until they had a unit that worked correctly. I don't know about everyone else, but I am tired of being a beta tester for dish products.


----------



## LtMunst

llunken777 said:


> I'm not an advocate of lawsuits but when a company continues making poor equipment and taking advantage of its customers someone needs to take a firm stand. We should not just stand by and let them. This is reminiscent of the old dishplayer days. The 522 shouldn't have been released until they had a unit that worked correctly. I don't know about everyone else, but I am tired of being a beta tester for dish products.


Again, If you are tired of it then leave.


----------



## adv_dp_fan

LtMunst said:


> Again, If you are tired of it then leave.


I'm not really for a lawsuit per say but where your advice might sound good on the surface, it's not always so easy what with contracts and such. In my case it's ok as I came on with the SBC|Dish deals and there is no commitment but I know others aren't so lucky.

Thing is, I LOVE Dish in general, I'm just unhappy with the 522. And in truth, if the reliablity of being able to record shows I want to record worked, I'd be happy overall with the 522. I've seen it improve since I first started using it. Just can't depend on it right now.


----------



## llunken777

Here are some things to consider Dish.

How much money is spent for each caller who dials into their 800# for tech support

How much money is spent on having representatives available to handle these recurring and similar concerns? 

How much future revenue is lost from existing customers who may decide to never use Dish Network again?

How much are the total shipping costs, especially for the repeated shipping costs for customers who experience recurrent malfunctions?

How much are the total costs for the "time of service" credits being issued while the replacement (reconditioned) DVR is on the way to the customer's home? 

How much revenue is lost for complementary goods not being purchased by their existing customers? (Their existing customers are not going to purchase additional services, based upon the inferior service currently being provided to them.) 

Most importantly, how much immediate revenue is never gained by prospective consumers learning about the ineffectiveness of Dish Network to properly care for their existing customer? (news spread by word of mouth, blogs, etc.)


----------



## LtMunst

adv_dp_fan said:


> I'm not really for a lawsuit per say but where your advice might sound good on the surface, it's not always so easy what with contracts and such. In my case it's ok as I came on with the SBC|Dish deals and there is no commitment but I know others aren't so lucky.
> 
> Thing is, I LOVE Dish in general, I'm just unhappy with the 522. And in truth, if the reliablity of being able to record shows I want to record worked, I'd be happy overall with the 522. I've seen it improve since I first started using it. Just can't depend on it right now.


There may be a case for filing in small claims to recover early termination fees if the service was bad in some circumstances. Talk of a class action suit, however, is ridiculous. Early termination fees are about the only "damages" that anyone could claim (unless you could prove mental anguish because your wife missed a Days of Our Lives timer).


----------



## phat_b

LtMunst said:


> Again, If you are tired of it then leave.


Voting with your pocketbook might make you feel better, but it doesn't fix the problem. I personally am relatively happy with my 522 though it definitely has some issues. The primary issue I have with it is not the timer conflict bug, or the audio dropouts, or even the sporadic caller id functionality. What really irritates me about the box is that I know there's a 99% likelyhood that if they do happen to fix one or more of the software issues, whatever obviously inadequate testing procedure they use will fail to notice the issues they (re-)introduced during the development process.


----------



## Kevin Brown

Just curious, has anyone filled this out for the timer bug?

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/aboutus/contact_us/index.asp

I filled this form out for the audio/video dropouts, and I did get an email response from a real person that they'd look into it. Not that I expect much to happen... But I at least felt a little bit better about it.


----------



## robert koerner

Call your state's Attorney General office, consumer products. They will send a form to fill out for your complaint.

Be specific about the problem. What has been done to correct the problem. What you want done--to receive a unit that reliably records and plays back.

Unfortunately, there aren’t any Lemon Laws for consumer electronics.

So far, I've dealt with the Tech support everyone gets when you first call, Advanced Technical support, and ERT.

So far, a few people in Advanced and ERT have some basic knowledge about how the sat-PVR system works.

Whenever I've been told someone would gather some information and call me back, they never have. One I got connected to a person's answering machine that asked me to leave name and pone number, they never called back.

Bob


----------



## llunken777

robert koerner said:


> Call your state's Attorney General office, consumer products. They will send a form to fill out for your complaint.
> 
> Be specific about the problem. What has been done to correct the problem. What you want done--to receive a unit that reliably records and plays back.
> 
> Unfortunately, there aren't any Lemon Laws for consumer electronics.
> 
> So far, I've dealt with the Tech support everyone gets when you first call, Advanced Technical support, and ERT.
> 
> So far, a few people in Advanced and ERT have some basic knowledge about how the sat-PVR system works.
> 
> Whenever I've been told someone would gather some information and call me back, they never have. One I got connected to a person's answering machine that asked me to leave name and pone number, they never called back.
> 
> Bob


Thanks for the info Bob. I think everyone who has not recieved satisfaction with their 522 should call their state's attorney generals office for the form.


----------



## Ziuck

I get pixilation about every 5 - 10 seconds and audio drop outs about every 20 - 30 ever since L255. This makes all my recordings unwatchable.

So much for testing before deployment!


----------



## kwajr

or most of you not running windows i think a clear history of buggy sw has been around for years and if you could win a lawsuit someone would have


----------



## Kevin Brown

2.55 isn't such a great version. Audio and video dropouts seem to be worse than with 2.54 at least. Also, one old problem is back. You use the browse function, and then press info, twice since 2.55 has been on my machine, the info is of the previous show on screen and not the selected show.


----------



## mattyro

I just got a 625. Can I expect this kind of misery?? So far I am quite happy with it.


----------



## DJ Lon

Hello everyone. Nice to see a discussion about the 522 here. I have one and am on the L255 software as well. I've found that if I program on Tuner 1 [dual mode] I have less timer conflicts/skips than if I program on Tuner 2. But every once in a while it will skip for no apparent reason. Something new has happened this week--I'll be watching a DVR recording and the picture/audio will freeze for about 4-5 seconds, then it races to catch up to where it should be. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## LtMunst

Xandir said:


> Hello everyone. Nice to see a discussion about the 522 here. I have one and am on the L255 software as well. I've found that if I program on Tuner 1 [dual mode] I have less timer conflicts/skips than if I program on Tuner 2. But every once in a while it will skip for no apparent reason. Something new has happened this week--I'll be watching a DVR recording and the picture/audio will freeze for about 4-5 seconds, then it races to catch up to where it should be. Anyone else experiencing this?


Both of these issues are well known. When my picture stutters though, it's usually only about a second or two. I have not seen the extending 4-5 second freezes your experiencing.

Overall, outside of these 2 bugs, the 625 is Very stable.


----------



## DJ Lon

Yes, overall I'm very pleased with the unit. I haven't touched a VCR in almost a year!  I'm guessing a new software update will be coming shortly. Usually my unit updates on the 12th of the month.


----------

